# DPV1 Daten über Profinet-Anschluss der SPS in IPC auslesen



## Krumnix (16 November 2018)

Hallo.

Ein Teilnehmer im Profibus stellt über die DPV1 Funktion Statistik-Daten bereit. 
Nun sollen diese Daten durch einen über Profinet an die SPS angeschlossenen IPC ausgelesen werden.

Wie stelle ich das an? Gibt es dazu Bibliotheken? 
Kann das LibNoDave oder ein anderes Programm?

Danke!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2018)

Was ist das denn genau für ein Gerät?


----------



## Krumnix (16 November 2018)

Temperatur-Logger.
Die Haupt-Werte werden zyklisch ausgelesen. Sind 4 Wörter, also 8 Byte.
Das Gerät kann jedoch noch mehr Daten sammeln, welche in einen internen Speicher geloggt wird.
Dies kann über DPV1 ausgelesen werden. Dies sind 28 Wörter und 4 Reals, also 72 Byte, pro Log. 1 Byte dient zur Kommunikation (z.B. "Daten bereit", etc.)
Als Steuerkommando kann man die Anzahl an Logs anfragen, welche vorhanden sind und dann die Anforderung der jeweiligen Daten auf die 72 Byte setzen.

Aber im Grunde ist das Gerät ja egal. Ist ein Profibus-Teilnehmer, welcher an SPS-Master hängt, welche eine S7-317 3 PN/DP ist. Das Profibus-Gerät ist auf dem Profibus das einzige Gerät.
Der Rest hängt alles am Profinet. 

Ggf. wäre es auch schön, wenn ich per Ethernet die Daten vom DPV1 bekomme, aber Profinet ist auch ok. Der IPC ist ne MicroBox 427D.


----------



## PN/DP (16 November 2018)

Mir ist nicht bekannt daß/wie ein zweiter Profibus-Master (z.B. PG) durch die CPU geroutet DPV1-Datensätze aus einem Profibus-Teilnehmer/Slave lesen kann.
Ich würde das Daten-Lesen in der SPS programmieren und in einem DB bereitstellen. Der IPC kann die Daten dann aus dem DB lesen, ggf. mit einem Triggerbit die Aktualisierung/Lesen des Datensatzes anstoßen.

Harald


----------



## Tanz_Bär (16 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt daß/wie ein zweiter Profibus-Master (z.B. PG) durch die CPU geroutet DPV1-Datensätze aus einem Profibus-Teilnehmer/Slave lesen kann.
> Ich würde das Daten-Lesen in der SPS programmieren und in einem DB bereitstellen. Der IPC kann die Daten dann aus dem DB lesen, ggf. mit einem Triggerbit die Aktualisierung/Lesen des Datensatzes anstoßen.
> 
> Harald



Danke für den Ratschlag, ich hatte die selbe Frage 

Gruß


----------



## Krumnix (16 November 2018)

@PN/DP:
Ja, das war auch mein Vorschlag. Jedoch möchte man in der SPS erstmal keine Änderungen vornehmen, wenn eine andere Lösung möglich wäre.


----------



## PN/DP (16 November 2018)

Kann Step7/TIA die Statistik-Daten in irgendeiner Diagnose anzeigen? Wenn ja, dann könnte man mal mit Wireshark mitlesen wie TIA das macht.

Harald


----------



## Krumnix (16 November 2018)

Ne, Step7 und auch TIA zeigt diese "Sonderinfos" nicht an. Dazu müsste ich ja auch Kommandos an das Gerät schicken, welche Daten ist sehen möchte. 
Da weiß ich echt nicht, ob diese Diagnose-Funktion überhaupt über TIA Boardmittel möglich ist?!


----------



## Krumnix (11 Dezember 2018)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem Übertragen von Daten an ein Panel?
Panel ist auf Profibus, im Projekt habe ich eine Brücke PG/PN eingerichtet. 
Ich kann über Ethernet das Panel neu aufspielen ohne auf den Profibus zu gehen.

Wir werden die Daten an Panel über Profibus geschickt? Ist das nicht auch DPV1? Dann müsste dies doch über eine PG-Brücke auch möglich sein, oder?


----------



## ChristophD (11 Dezember 2018)

Hi,

nein das ist kein DPV1 sonder propertäres S7 Protokoll und auch nur ein solche S7 Protokoll wird von der CPU geroutet.
Normale Daten (ETHERNET, PROFINET , DPV1) werden nicht von der CPU geroutet.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (11 Dezember 2018)

Das nennt sich "S7-Routing". S7-CPU können PG/OP-Kommunikation zwischen S7-Subnetzen routen.
Wie übertragen Sie mit WinCC (TIA Portal) ein Projekt über S7-Routing in ein HMI Panel?
Welche Baugruppen unterstützen die Funktion "S7-Routing" in S7-Subnetzen?
mehr ...

Harald


----------

